# Audio: Calls for Alberto Gonzales' Resignation Heat Up



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Audio: Calls for Alberto Gonzales' Resignation Heat Up*

(www.politicalaffairs.net) 
Contradicting President Bush's claim that Attorney General Alberto Gonzales' actions were "appropriate," Republican Sen. John Sununu (NH) this week joined a chorus of members of Congress calling for Gonzales' dismissal.


----------

